# Trivia 5/24



## luckytrim (May 24, 2018)

Trivia 5/24
DID YOU KNOW...
Modern spring break began in 1936 when a swimming coach at  Colgate
University brought his team to Fort Lauderdale to train. An  annual swimming
competition soon followed--as well as the swimmers' less  aquatic friends.

1. What spice is harvested from an orchid ?
2. What is the Japanese name of the fish that is highly  poisonous if
prepared incorrectly?
3. If I suffer from Xenophobia, what is it I fear  ?
  a. - Strangers
  b. - Foreigners
  c. - Relatives
  d. - Doctors
4. Nine Nations have nuclear weapons ; can you name seven of  them ?
(Bonus; Name them all ...)
5. Chatuchak Weekend Market, in Thailand, is one of the  world's largest flea
markets. If you're planning to shop here, you need to pay for  your goods in
.............what ?
  a. - Yuan
  b. - Rupee
  c. - Dinar
  d. - Baht
6. Who told the fable of 'The Hare and the  Tortoise'?
  a. - Uncle Remus
  b. - The Grimm Brothers
  c. - Aesop
  d. - Hans Christian Andersen
7. In which trimester are the unpleasant symptoms of pregnancy  usually least
prevalent?
8. Define "homophone "...

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Brown is the most common hair color among humans  today.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Vanilla
2. Fugu
3. - b
4. Russia, U.S.A. , France, China, U.K. , Pakistan, India,  Israel, North
Korea,
5. - d
6. - d
7. the Second
8. "A word that is pronounced the same as another word, but  has a different 
spelling or meaning or derivation."



CRAP !!


Brown hair is the SECOND most common hair color, after  black.The most common
in Europe and some other parts of the world, It is  characterized by higher
levels of eumelanin and lower levels of phaeomelanin. Of the  two types of
eumelanin (black and brown), brown-haired people have brown  eumelanin; they
also usually have medium-thick strands of hair. Brown-haired  people are also
known as brunettes.
Blond is only found in about 2% of the world's population. It  is due to very
small amounts of melanin.


----------



## luckytrim (May 24, 2018)

OOPS ! Number six should be "C" !


----------

